

APT vulnerable to man-in-the-middle attacks since 2010 - gPphX
http://slashdot.org/submission/3491943/apt-vulnerable-to-man-in-the-middle-attacks-since-2010

======
huslage
This is sort of overblown. The vulnerability is in libcurl, not apt. It only
applies to people (and CAs) who are dumb enough to issue certs where there is
a wildcarded IP in the CN. I've never seen this in the wild, not that it
couldn't happen.

